# Sulcata adoption



## jojay327

Willing to adopt and would pay for shipping. Wonderful home in sunny South Carolina. Absolutely love these guys and have fenced in acres as well as the ability to build exceptional housing. Alot of people don't want to ship but remember a few hours of stress for a lifetime of enjoyment is worth it. Always have pics available. Thanks Jason


----------



## Kristy1970

jojay327 said:


> Willing to adopt and would pay for shipping. Wonderful home in sunny South Carolina. Absolutely love these guys and have fenced in acres as well as the ability to build exceptional housing. Alot of people don't want to ship but remember a few hours of stress for a lifetime of enjoyment is worth it. Always have pics available. Thanks Jason



I sent you a private message


----------



## Briannesmith1

Are you still looking to adopt?


----------



## Steven Stevens

jojay327 said:


> Willing to adopt and would pay for shipping. Wonderful home in sunny South Carolina. Absolutely love these guys and have fenced in acres as well as the ability to build exceptional housing. Alot of people don't want to ship but remember a few hours of stress for a lifetime of enjoyment is worth it. Always have pics available. Thanks Jason


Are you still looking? I have large adult male approximately 260lbs + healthy, smart, loves dogs. Lol


----------



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm

Steven Stevens said:


> Are you still looking? I have large adult male approximately 260lbs + healthy, smart, loves dogs. Lol


Do you still have your male available? I’m looking for one. I have a petting farm with a lot of pasture in Northeast MS. We have a mild climate with a lot of pasture available. My email is [email protected]


----------



## TechnoCheese

Steven Stevens said:


> Are you still looking? I have large adult male approximately 260lbs + healthy, smart, loves dogs. Lol



Wow, that is a HUGE Sulcata!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Steven Stevens said:


> Are you still looking? I have large adult male approximately 260lbs + healthy, smart, loves dogs. Lol



~ Picture please, that is Hugh!


----------



## Emily Contreras

Steven Stevens said:


> Are you still looking? I have large adult male approximately 260lbs + healthy, smart, loves dogs. Lol


HOLY CRAP 260 LBS HOW OLD IS THAT THING AND HOW BIG? MAN THAT IS HUGE SEND PICS LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm thinking it was either a typo or a guess


----------



## Omartinjr

Are you still interested in adopting? I have a young female that needs a home. I'm in North Carolina


----------



## redjellyfish

Omartinjr said:


> Are you still interested in adopting? I have a young female that needs a home. I'm in North Carolina


Do you still have her? I would love to adopt her if she’s still available. I’m also in NC.


----------



## Omartinjr

redjellyfish said:


> Do you still have her? I would love to adopt her if she’s still available. I’m also in NC.


Yes. contact me.
[email protected]


----------



## MPappagallo

Omartinjr said:


> Are you still interested in adopting? I have a young female that needs a home. I'm in North Carolina


Do you still have your female? I may be interested if you do. I live in Myrtle Beach, SC.


----------

